# image for 2tb 658000 same as 652160?



## mellenfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Is the image for 2tb 658000 same as 652160? If not can someone send me one for a nominal fee?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mellenfan said:


> Is the image for 2tb 658000 same as 652160? If not can someone send me one for a nominal fee?


No they aren't, one has the software for the HD and restores to a 160GB drive (or 160GB of a larger drive) and the other has the software for the HD XL and restores to a 1TB drive (or 1TB of a larger drive).

Tell me which model you have and I'll tell you how to proceed and where to get the right image.

Do you already have a 2TB drive? If so, what brand and model?


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

unitron said:


> No they aren't, one has the software for the HD and restores to a 160GB drive (or 160GB of a larger drive) and the other has the software for the HD XL and restores to a 1TB drive (or 1TB of a larger drive).
> 
> Tell me which model you have and I'll tell you how to proceed and where to get the right image.
> 
> Do you already have a 2TB drive? If so, what brand and model?


Sorry to butt in this thread but like the
Op I'm looking for the image for a hd xl. I'm willing to host it along with the image of my premiere for other users. Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

farmermac said:


> Sorry to butt in this thread but like the
> Op I'm looking for the image for a hd xl. I'm willing to host it along with the image of my premiere for other users. Thanks


Somebody sent me one to play with (I only have a regular S3 HD-TCD652160).

I'm pretty sure what they sent me was named Tivo Settings Backup.tbk

I've renamed it and I'm pretty sure this is it.

You'll need to use WinMFS to restore it to a 1TB or larger drive.

Not sure if WinMFS can put it on a larger drive and expand successfully, or if you need to put it on a 1TB and copy to larger and expand with jmfs.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49887720/658000.tbk

Let me know how it works out, and if it starts off in Guided Setup or not, so I know whether to post this in the image begging thread.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Link doesn't seem to work for me.


Does it not even connect to Dropbox, or does it offer to download it and then fail?

Either way, click it again and see what happens.

I just tried it and it offered to let me download it.

Since I've already got it I didn't actually do the download.


----------



## Spl7 (Jan 21, 2012)

It downloaded just fine. Wish I had a spare 2tb drive to try it on. But for now, waiting for my drive to fill up and verify the direct 160gb to 2tb build.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Spl7 said:


> It downloaded just fine. Wish I had a spare 2tb drive to try it on. But for now, waiting for my drive to fill up and verify the direct 160gb to 2tb build.


If your TiVo's original drive is a 160GB, then this is not the image for that machine, because that machine is an HD, a TCD652160, and this image is for an HD XL, a TCD658000, which comes with a 1TB drive stock.

If you need a TCD652160 image

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8831301#post8831301


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I wonder if my ISP is blocking that link or something because I just tried again and the site times out.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Soapm said:


> I wonder if my ISP is blocking that link or something because I just tried again and the site times out.


Maybe they've confused dropbox with megaupload.


----------



## ParaDiddle (Feb 18, 2012)

farmermac, did you find the image for the TCD658000 yet? I'm looking for it too.



farmermac said:


> Sorry to butt in this thread but like the
> Op I'm looking for the image for a hd xl. I'm willing to host it along with the image of my premiere for other users. Thanks


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

sorry i've been out of it for the past 2 weeks dicking around a Premiere that keeps crashing and rebooting. I ended up fixing my HD XL witghout needing an image and made a backup of my HD XL. Thanks Unitron for putting that up, I didnt really notice until now. Did you test it? 

Either way I have a HD XL Truncated backup thats about 300mb from winmf that i'd be glad to share with anyone that needs it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

farmermac said:


> sorry i've been out of it for the past 2 weeks dicking around a Premiere that keeps crashing and rebooting. I ended up fixing my HD XL witghout needing an image and made a backup of my HD XL. Thanks Unitron for putting that up, I didnt really notice until now. Did you test it?
> 
> Either way I have a HD XL Truncated backup thats about 300mb from winmf that i'd be glad to share with anyone that needs it.


I didn't "really" test it, because I don't have an XL in which to test it.

But it did boot up in a regular HD.

Reason I got it was to have a look at the partition map.


----------



## sodakar (Jan 1, 2010)

Almost 5 years later, but wanted to send out a thanks for the HD XL backup image, as my own backup image was somehow corrupt.


----------



## Gorlak (Dec 3, 2004)

I could use a Tivo HD XL image due to a failed drive. If anyone has one to share via PM that would be much appreciated!


----------

